# Land to Lease



## ccfd805 (Mar 4, 2012)

Family of 3 looking to lease land for the up comming hunting season. Looking for 150 acres plus.


----------



## bullturkey (Mar 15, 2012)

new camp 900 acs starting up in Randolph co...call me 229-347-4489 1500.00 per member


----------

